# to port or not to port



## feyo65 (Jul 28, 2002)

I have 2 12 JL W6 I have them in a sealed wedge box its dementions are top depth 71/4 bottom depth 113/8 front is 22'' high the back is 21'' and its 49'' wide. do I have enough air space to port this box. and will the work be worth the couple of decibles im going to get out of it. if I can port what size port should I use.


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

First, I'm assuming that both your subs are 12w6 AEs or the original w6s, not the new v2s. Second, I'm going to assume that your enclosure is made out of 3/4 inch MDF. Your enclosure would then be barely over 4 cubic feet. This airspace is what you need for a ported enclosure MINUS THE PORTS. The correct round ports ( 2 of them) would have to be about 5 inches wide and about 18 inches long. I prefer vents built into the box. Since ported boxes are so unforgiving and must be as exact as possible, I recommend avoiding ports or build a new box. Unfortunately, your box is also bigger than the recommended sealed airspace. Your bass will suffer a little, but not as much as trying to port the box. The last box I built for 12w6s (3 of them) was just over 6.5 cubic feet with a little over .5 cubic feet dedicated just to the vent.
Judging by the design of your box, you probably have it in a full-size truck. If you need help coming up with a few ideas, I specialize in custom enclosures.


----------



## feyo65 (Jul 28, 2002)

actually I wuld appreciate any help you can give me. I have the box in a full size 97 dodge ram ex cab under the rear seat. wich lifts the seat about 7''. not to practicle. Im thinking of making a box. with the bottom made out of fiberglass so that it follows the the down slope of the floor better.that will make the seat lift about 2'' higher than stock. that I can live with. thanx for any help you or any one else can give me.


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

If your interested, with a little time and effort, there is a way to make a box that holds 2 12s without lifting the seat at all... but without the port. You can use the floorpan as the bottom of the box. If you build the sides, front, back, and top to conform as closely as possible and use the maximum space under the seat, you can get about 3.5 - 3.75 cubic feet. If you care to do this, pm me and I'll send you some more info. Just keep in mind that this requires cutting your carpet, however, if done correctly, it will look factory, like there isn't anything there.


----------

